# Holidays deloitte



## chogger (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi 
I know asking about holiday entitlment is very common , but i was wondering if any one knew the holiday entitlments for Deloitte as my husband is hoping to work for them in ON as a Tax Manager ?????????????

We are trying to way up all of our options for moving!!

Thankyou for your time 
CHRIS


----------

